# Anyone know this....?



## Rafl.H (Oct 10, 2009)

.. Girl? Or pics of car?
more interested in girl than car
lmao
sorry for wasting bandwidth but I fell in lavvv:


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

Some one help the man track down the woman!


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (Long Live the MK3.)*


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

I can honestly say when I told him to do it, I didn't think he was going to do it.


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Anyone know this....? (Rafl.H)*

The car is painted Candy White. Dunno about the girl.


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Anyone know this....? (oasis)*

More :


----------



## Rafl.H (Oct 10, 2009)

sweet! thanks guys! although I'm still waiting for more pics of the driver / owner
hahaha


----------



## mbkicks10 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: (Rafl.H)*

i saw her in a Mk IV thread......http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
found it !
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4612551 
actually this is one of them..there was one with more pics of the chick









_Modified by mbkicks10 at 8:15 PM 10-26-2009_




_Modified by just-jean at 7:00 AM 10-29-2009_


----------



## VdubinTheLou (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (mbkicks10)*

lol...she's in the new eurotuner too DEC/09. Page 39. Rania Pangoulidis.


----------



## boschinger (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (VdubinTheLou)*

I found this pic :










_Modified by boschinger at 12:13 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## provenflipper (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn... The EOS looks amazing slammed like that. Gonna have to convince my girl to let me slam hers.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

username is LiLR32BunnY. Profile is here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...55756
The pink rims, if you want them, are for sale here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...53805


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (mbkicks10)*

Car is hOT!


----------



## RIP-335 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Anyone know this....? (Rafl.H)*

she looks like fun.... i mean the car is cool


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*good gawd*

not bad


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Anyone know this....? (Rafl.H)*











_Modified by g60manny at 1:52 AM 4-30-2010_


----------



## HateMost (May 14, 2008)

You got to love those Greek girls.  

The car is nice too.


----------



## juanr83 (May 29, 2009)

*damnn*

there both sooo sexi


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Fair warning to all. 

LilBunny is a respected member of this forum. I assume she has personally posted these photos freely, so be it. 

So far I don't see any problems, but lets keep this thread civil and respectful of the individual, and don't let it deteriorate into a sleaze fest. 

If it goes sideways, or if LilBunny requests it, I will have no choice but to lock it down. 

Kevin


----------

